# Problems with Epson Stylus CX5400

## Sand

Hallo! 

I bought an Epson-Stylus CX5400 All-In-One Printer and Scanner. 

I had some Problems to set it up: 

First of all: I use a 2.6.4-Kernel, Gimp-Print 4.2.6, Cups 

1.1.20 and Foomatic 3.0.1. 

Printer: 

I use the Gimp-Print Driver for the Epson Stylus C84 (as described in the 

linuxprinting-database). I built the driver with the foomatic-package and 

found a printer-device in my Cups-Interface (KDE-Control Center). The printer 

is connected via USB. And I think there is no Problem because I get the 

Ink-Status and I am able to use the scanner but I'm not able to do any 

print-jobs (client-error-not-possible) and the Cups-Interface (HTML) tells me 

that the media tray is empty. Even printing txt-files directly fails. 

Scanner: 

I can only use the scanner by starting xsane as root, so I think that others 

are not allowed to read and/or write on the device, but I don't know where 

this device is, I found nothing at /dev/usb except the lp0 device. 

Thanks a lot for helping me! 

Sand

----------

## mattw

I just bought a Stylus CX5200 and had similar problems. I'm running kernel 2.6.5 (gentoo-dev-sources), gimp-print 4.2.6, CUPS 1.1.20-r1, and foomatic 3.0.1.

I think I solved the "client-error-not-possible" problem by adjusting the URI to "usb:/dev/usb/lp0". (The KDE Printing Manager wizard wanted to set it to "usb:/dev/usblp0" which didn't exist.) However, all that did was get me to the "Media tray empty" error. I, too, cannot print even raw data to the printer.

I did go into /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and change the LogLevel to "debug", then tried to print a test page from KDE Printing Manager. Afterwards I found this error in /var/log/cups/error_log:

```

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2]

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2]

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Starting renderer

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] JCL: <job data>

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2]

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] renderer PID kid4=5112

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] renderer command:

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] renderer return value: 255

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] renderer received signal: 255

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 255.", exit stat: 1

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 255.

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2]

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Closing renderer

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] KID3 exited with status 1

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Renderer process finished

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Renderer process finished

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Killing process 5111 (KID3)

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 1

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] Error closing renderer

E [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] PID 5107 stopped with status 1!

```

(There was a bunch of other stuff in the log, including an inexplicable line all by itself that said "W [<date>] [Job 2] Media tray empty!", but this is the only error I found.)

None of this made any sense to me (I know just enough to be dangerous).  :Wink:  I searched Google but haven't found any answers yet. This irritates me a bit, since my CX5200 was up and printing fine using CUPS in Red Hat in about 2 minutes flat. So spending several arduous hours wrestling with this in Gentoo was rather disappointing. 

I don't know what the differences are between my Gentoo and Red Hat setup (except that I liked "printconf-gui" a lot more than this KDE printing manager), but I'll be trying to figure them out. However, since I'm no Linux guru, anybody's suggestions would be more than welcome.  :Smile: 

Matt

P.S. As for scanning, I haven't even begun to try to get that working.  :Smile: 

----------

## kamilian

I wrote a reply to someone having some problems in this thread which may help. The post below it may also be of help for the scanner.

For the printer, in that post I said that I followed the printing guide from Gentoo and it fails when you try and cat a text file to the printer device (/dev/usb/lp0) but if you press on using the commands I wrote in the other thread it should *hopefully* work.

As for the scanner only working as root, you need to change the permissions in the /proc/bus/usb/ directory. Your scanner will be one of the devices under there, you can try something like:

```
chmod -R 0777 /proc/bus/usb/0*

chown -R root.users /proc/bus/usb/0*
```

Or use whatever permissions and ownership you think is necessary for security.

----------

## mattw

kamilian,

Thanks for the link; I had actually found that thread but it still isn't working for me. I tried to press through on the printing howto, but here's what I get when I run the foomatic-configure command:

```

bash-2.05b# foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_CX5200 -c /dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -N EpsonCX5200 -L USB -d gimp-print-ijs

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Foomatic/DB.pm line 2160.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3389.

lpadmin: add-printer (set device) failed: client-error-not-possible

Could not set up/change the queue "Epson"!

```

I've found several threads that mention this problem, but no solution yet. I tried unmerging and then emerging cups, foomatic, gimp-print, and ghostscript, with a cold boot between, to no avail. I also tried just changing the /etc/cups/printers.conf file to the appropriate URI, but that didn't work either. (At that point, my printers.conf looked just like the one in RedHat, which works fine, so I'm open to suggestions on what else to check. My RedHat is running cups-1.1.17-13.3.0.3 and foomatic 2.0.2-15.1)

So I'm officially stumped.  :Confused: 

----------

## xef

I find that the first error is in the line:

```

D [22/May/2004:18:42:31 -0700] [Job 2] renderer command: 

```

Why is the renderer command not set in the ppd?

I have the same problem with gimp-print here

----------

## kamilian

Okay, I just did some upgrading by removing almost all but the system and reinstalling from there. After I did that, my attempts at using foomatic-configure gave exactly the same errors. I managed to fix it so we'll try this method and see what happens.

Where I delete files, you may prefer to move them to a temp directory just in case. I only have one printer and wanted everything as clean as possible, so I just deleted them.

First, remove old ppd files in /etc/cups/ppd:

```
rm -f /etc/cups/ppd/*
```

Next, remove the old printer.conf files:

```
rm -f /etc/cups/printers.conf*

touch /etc/cups/printers.conf
```

Finally, it would appear I made an error in my foomatic-configure line, it should look like this:

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_CX5200 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -N EpsonCX5200 -L USB -d gimp-print-ijs
```

You will still get the warnings from DB.pm, but the lpadmin failures should not show up. Just point your browser to http://localhost:631, configure the printer and try a test page, it seemed to work here.

----------

## mattw

At last! Thanks kamilian, that finally worked!  :Very Happy: 

After following your instructions, ghostscript still complained about not being able to write to /var/spool/cups/tmp because the directory didn't exist. So I created that (seems like in Red Hat ghostscript created that automatically...oh well), set the proper permissions, and it works fine now.

Thanks again for your help!

----------

## xef

[double post]Last edited by xef on Wed Jun 02, 2004 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xef

I solved my problem too, you can see what i did here

Now i have a lsit of all avaiable drivers that foomatic provides in the cups web interface. No need to run any command to install a printer.

(This is very usefull bebause i have to install a lot of printers here)

----------

## anunakin

Put u user in USB group

 *kamilian wrote:*   

> I wrote a reply to someone having some problems in this thread which may help. The post below it may also be of help for the scanner.
> 
> For the printer, in that post I said that I followed the printing guide from Gentoo and it fails when you try and cat a text file to the printer device (/dev/usb/lp0) but if you press on using the commands I wrote in the other thread it should *hopefully* work.
> 
> As for the scanner only working as root, you need to change the permissions in the /proc/bus/usb/ directory. Your scanner will be one of the devices under there, you can try something like:
> ...

 

----------

